# New to me BOV



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

Have not been on here in too long been busy new vehicles include a 72 dt 185 enduro, 79 HD Low Rider both no electronics and kick start, looking at trading my 83 FLT for a pre 67 car or truck. I have 10 gallons of battery acid in case I need to re charge batteries. My bike trailer is set up to hold both bikes and extras looking at some sort of trailer for motor cycles in case car or truck cant pass.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Its been a while since I last saw ya online ... got some pictures to share?


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

I have been lurking on here .... ya I admit to it, busy with a new BOL rental property, weekly only. Neighbor has the enduro teaching his wife to ride .... origanal bike only 12000k on it good ole 2 stroke. 
Posted a pic of the 79 shovel rebuilt with 500 k so it shouldnt leak for another 100 k LMAO


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I should probably rebuild my 1974 Honda XL250. It's got under 4k original miles...been sitting a long time though.


----------



## RoadRash (Sep 29, 2010)

If she turns over just run some 50weight oil in her


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> I should probably rebuild my 1974 Honda XL250. It's got under 4k original miles...been sitting a long time though.


You need to rebuild the fuel system for sure....
but leave the engine alone if it has never had water inside.


----------



## Redtail (Oct 17, 2008)

Yamaha DTs are EXCELLENT little machines. THey're not rockets by anyone's standards, but the design is very solid, versatile, simple, and easily altered to specialize in any one area. I have about four various '74 and '75 DT250's plus about six total engines, though most of them are really only good for parts. I've got one running in factory spec as my daily driver, gets about 45-50MPG and will go 75 on the highway. I have one I've been butchering into a custom street-only cafe-racer style bike for when I'm done restoring the cleaner one so I can sell it, and a third that I'm looking to turn into an all-out dirt bike. 

Being that they're so light and simple, as long as the engine is in good shape, it should only ever need the most minimal upkeep and repairs should be easy enough. 
If you want it to be a real sick survival bike, you can wire in a cutout to the signal lights real easy with the original wiring diagrams. THe tubed tires may be able to take a leak preventer as well. I recommend picking up a larger baja-style gas tank and doing a little bit of cleaning up of the exhaust port in the head. In most older dual-sport style 2-strokes, raising the top edge of the exhaust port by about 2mm is a very safe, reliable way to gain a couple extra horsepower, but this comes at the cost of having to pop the thing apart. Not difficult though!


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

roadrash said:


> looking at trading my 83 FLT for a pre 67 car or truck.


I wouldn't bother... for a few reasons:

You would have to go older than that to get away from having an alternator.
Old cars with generators SUCK!
Alternators are cheap, reliable and easy to rebuild. I always have several spares.

Electronic ignition is really very easy to work with. I see no need to rely on points.

Newer vehicles are nothing to be afraid of if you know what needs to be changed to make it run.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

LincTex said:


> You need to rebuild the fuel system for sure....
> but leave the engine alone if it has never had water inside.


When I bought it, it had 1539 original miles on it, was registered and inspected. I think I was around 14, maybe 15. It was rode hard...very hard after I bought it.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> When I bought it, it had 1539 original miles on it, was registered and inspected. I think I was around 14, maybe 15. It was rode hard...very hard after I bought it.


I wrote the book on *"How to beat the living tar out of a Honda motorcycle"*. As long as you have good compression, make sure it gets gas and spark (in the right amount and at the right times) and ride it!


----------

